
Yahoo putting huge Santa Clara development site up for sale - randycupertino
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2015/12/30/exclusive-yahoo-putting-huge-santa-clara.html?page=all
======
randycupertino
Yahoo is quietly trying to sell their 48.6-acre development site in Santa
Clara near Levi’s Stadium... note this is not their main campus, which is in
Sunnyvale.

They paid $106million in 2006- should fetch around $180million today.

